# Encender estero y PC al mismo tiempo



## lalocespedes (Oct 11, 2006)

Que tal, una pregunta, como le podria hacer para que con el mismo boton de encendido de la PC pueda prender mi minicomponente y la pc al mismo tiempo? 

Ya tengo localizados los cables de encendido tanto del minicomponente como los de los PCs.

Mi pregunta es como puedo unir estos dos botones a un mismo boton, que encienda los dos aparatos al mismo tiempo?

Ya probe con un relay/relevador de 12V, pero no me funciono.

Osea cuando prendo la compu si se enciende el minicomponente, pero cuando apago la PC, no se apaga el minicomponente, y cuando vuelvo a enceder la PC, el minicomponente se apaga, y tengo que volver a apagar y prender la PC, para que se encienda el minicomponente. Ojala y me haya sabido dar a entender. jejeje

Aqui les pongo un ejemplo de como lo estoy conectando, ojala y me puedan ayudar







Gracias


----------



## Apollo (Oct 11, 2006)

Hola lalocespedes:

Estuve buscando soluciones al problema, y me topé con dos soluciones.

La primera es modificar un poco tu circuito, de tal manera que el mismo relevador te sirva para encender y apagar el equipo de audio. (es la imagen que adjunto)
La única diferencia es que no dejas desconectada la otra salida del relevador, juntas las dos salidas del relevador.

Esta opción tiene 2 puntos que merecen atención (o por lo menos que haya detectado).

1.- El botón de encendido de tu equipo de audio siempre va a estar activado, esto podría provocar que los demás botones no te respondan (varía dependiendo el equipo).

2.- Posiblemente el control remoto tampoco funcione si está presionado el botón de encendido.

Claro, esto sólo es una teoría, depende mucho del tipo de equipo que tengas y cómo responda.
Yo lo probé con mi TV y no afectó el funcionamiento, Es una KV-20TS-10.

La segunda opción es un poco más "tecnológica". pero estoy terminando el diagrama.
La única diferencia entre esta y la primera opción es que lleva una fuente de voltaje externa a la de la PC y el equipo de audio, y funciona un poco diferente.

Espero y te sirva.


Saludos a todos


----------



## lalocespedes (Oct 17, 2006)

no me funciono, se congela el minicomponente, como le podria hacer para encender el estero mediante el lpt1 de la PC?


----------



## maxmv (Oct 17, 2006)

yo hice algo parecido en electronica steren venden unos que se activan de 5 a 12V y aceptan asta 220v lo utilice para encender unas fuentes al mismo tiempo con mi fuente ATX de mi servidor

cuando entraba una linea del molex de esos que usas para coenctar un disc duro o flopy
con la inea de 5v eso activaba el rele y eso activava la bobina y asi aque cerrara el circuito de cada fuente osea el cable verde con negro de los ATX y el otro de una fuente de AT 
espero que te sirva
mira aqui ay algo relacionado http://img475.imageshack.us/img475/5473/rele2nm.jpg

ponle qe enves de los pines del atx puedes poner el puente del encendido


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 17, 2006)

Realmente el problema lo tienes en el estereo, como es un pulsador que hace on off, la unica forma de hacer seriia con dos reles.
El primero enciende la cadena y el segundo pasado un tiempo de unos segundos cortocircuita el pulsador y se vuelve a apagar.


El primer rele es externo y solo enciende el eqiuipo.
El segundo va alojado dentro del estereo y toma corriente de el.

Con un 555 haces el circuito que solo genere un pulso cuando a pasado unos segundos.


----------



## pcsutma (Nov 15, 2006)

Mira

Si puedes programar tu estereo para que al ercibir energia se encienda el problema esta resuelto

Abre uno de los cables que alimentan el estereo e insertas el relevador que sera activado cada que enciendas la fuente de tu computadora


----------



## conio.h (Feb 13, 2007)

mas que una respuesta es una pregunta, yo tengo una fuenta atx aparte de la de mi pc, y quiero encender un reproductor para carro que utiliza 12v pero no se como encender la fuente, se que se debe poner en corto pero no tengo idea de donde


----------



## williamb (Feb 13, 2007)

hola CONIO.H,  haz un puente entre el cable verde y tierra y ya.

williamb


----------



## trujillostm (Nov 17, 2010)

Tengo un equipo de audio externo enchufado a la red eléctrica de 220v. Necesito que este equipo esté encendido solo cuando el PC esté encendido. No quiero tener el audio encendido todo el día mientras el ordenador está apagado.
He pensado usar algún tipo de relé mecánico o de estado sólido, que se active cuando obtenga la corriente de 5v 500 mA de un puerto USB del PC. Me gustaría obtener una solución para este caso concreto de 5v, nada de 12v. ni cosas raras.


----------



## trujillostm (Nov 17, 2010)

El puerto USB ofrece 5v a 500 mA cuando el PC está encendido. Necesito activar un rele para encender o apagar un equipo de sonido externo al PC.


----------



## lubeck (Nov 17, 2010)

> Me gustaría obtener una solución para este caso concreto de 5v,* nada de 12v.*



porque nada de 12v???...

compra un relay de 12v en la bobina con 220AC 10A (o menos amperes eso depende)...

abre tu computadora y toma 12v de la fuente ATX para la bobina y conecta ahi el equipo en el relay y listo....


----------



## trujillostm (Nov 17, 2010)

El ordenador que tengo es un mini-pc por lo que no tiene fuente de alimentación interna, se alimenta por un adaptador externo que se enchufa a la red. Por lo tanto, solo puedo activar un relé cuando hay corriente en el USB o se enciende el led. Por eso es de la limitación a 5 v. ¿Tengo que usar un diodo en el relé para proteger el USB del retorno de la bobina? ¿Alguien me envía algun esquema válido?


----------



## cansi22 (Nov 17, 2010)

Aqui esta el circuito. 
El interruptor simula el encendido del PC


----------



## Scooter (Nov 17, 2010)

Compra un relé de 5V


----------



## trujillostm (Nov 17, 2010)

Según creo entender en el esquema; la parte izquierda es el USB, SW1 es un interruptor, D1 es un diodo, RL1 es el relé... ¿Para qué el interruptor?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 17, 2010)

Ya te lo dijo , en realidad no va.



cansi22 dijo:


> Aqui esta el circuito.
> El interruptor simula el encendido del PC


 

Saludos !


----------



## trujillostm (Nov 18, 2010)

Ok. Muchas gracias.
El coste del relé más el diodo ha sido de 3 euros.
Un relé de estado sólido cuesta entre 15 y 20 euros.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 18, 2010)

trujillostm dijo:


> Ok. Muchas gracias.
> El coste del relé más el diodo ha sido de 3 euros.
> Un relé de estado sólido cuesta entre 15 y 20 euros.


Mide, por seguridad, el consumo del relee, no sea cosa que estés "Sobrecargando" la salida del puerto USB.


----------



## Nilfred (Nov 18, 2010)

De hecho, en ese circuito que te pasaron, la bobina esta en corto. El USB te está limitando el consumo a 100 mA según la especificación, o 500 mA si no cumple o puede que mas...
Fijate en el datasheet del relé que compraste: ¿Qué corriente necesita la bobina para conmutar y para mantener?
Intercalá una resistencia acorde para limitar el consumo.

Yo tenía exactamente el mismo problema hace varios años, solucioné con 1 MOC3041, 2 SCR, 2 diodos 1N4004, 1 resistencia de 390 Ω y otra resistencia; tal como figura en el datasheet del MOC3041. Una parte posteada por aquí y otra por aquí 

Pasé por el relé, pero el subwoofer hacía ruido al encender , el MOC en cambio conmuta cuando la tensión pasa por 0 V, una masa


----------



## trujillostm (Nov 19, 2010)

Fogonazo: ¿Venden algo comercial que sirva para esto? ¿Cómo mido el consumo del relé?
Nilfred: En el relé pone 6v. ¿El MOC3041 sustituye al relé mecánico? ¿Tu segunda opción era mejor?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 19, 2010)

trujillostm dijo:


> Fogonazo: ¿Venden algo comercial que sirva para esto? ¿Cómo mido el consumo del relé?


Alimentas la bobina con 5V intercalando un multímetro dispuesto para medir corriente en la escala de 200mA.


> Nilfred: En el relé pone 6v. ¿El MOC3041 sustituye al relé mecánico? ¿Tu segunda opción era mejor?


Lo que te sugiere Nilfred es un relee de estado sólido, un opto-aislador + TRIAC.
Con unos 5mA de carga sobre el puerto USB puede manejar el encendido de tu equipo de música.

Este dispositivo deberías armarlo, y está formado por 4 resistencias, 1 capacitor del tipo poliester, un opto-acoplador y un TRIAC de unos 12A y 400V de capacidad, en el Foro encuentras el esquema.

El relee mecánico es mucho más fácil de implementar y pero el otro dispositivo, es mas "Técnico".


----------



## trujillostm (Nov 19, 2010)

Compré un relé de estado sólido (SSR en inglés) pero no me funciona. La salida está siempre conectada, le ponga o no corriente en la entrada. No sé a qué se debe, es nuevo de tienda. Tanto si le pongo como si no los dos cables de corriente del usb, en su polaridad correcta, no hace nada, sigue encendido siempre. Se supone que al menos, por defecto, está siempre desconectada la salida si no le pongo nada en la entrada...

Marca: GÜNTHER
Modelo: WG A5 6D 40 Z
Salida: 280 vac 40A
Entrada: 3-32 vdc


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 19, 2010)

trujillostm dijo:


> ......no hace nada, sigue encendido siempre. Se supone que al menos, por defecto, está siempre desconectada la salida si no le pongo nada en la entrada.......



¿ Y no lo habrás conectado al revés ?
¿ Con que carga lo estas probando ?

*Edit:*
Para probarlo (Sin estar conectado):
Mide continuidad entre las patas 1 y 2, no debes tener continuidad ni siquiera empleando la escala  de 200KΩ del multímetro en ningún sentido.
Mide continuidad entre las patas 3 y 4, en un sentido debes tener (Aproximadamente 800Ω a 1200Ω) y en el sentido contrario ninguna resistencia.


----------



## trujillostm (Nov 19, 2010)

El enchufe de corriente del audio solo tiene 2 cables, tengo entendido que en la corriente alterna da igual el sentido. De hecho probé poniendo el enchufe de una manera y de otra (aquí en España tenemos 220v). En la entrada (tornillo 3 + y tornillo 4 -) puse correctamente el positivo y el negativo del USB, pero incluso sin poner nada, la salida está siempre ON.

Hice las mediciones, todo lo que me dices es correcto, aunque entre 3 y 4 obtengo 1966 ohmios en un determinado sentido (algo más del que me indicas). Entonces, ¿está bien el relé?.

Indicaros que dentro del equipo de audio hay un transformador de alterna, donde van los 2 cables de la red eléctrica, previo paso por un simple interruptor, y en la salida de dicho transformador obtengo 6v. cuando enchufo, previo paso por el relé de estado sólido. Mi pregunta es, si no hay continuidad entre 1 y 2 ¿porqué pasa corriente al transformador? .


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 19, 2010)

trujillostm dijo:


> El enchufe de corriente del audio solo tiene 2 cables, tengo entendido que en la corriente alterna da igual el sentido. De hecho probé poniendo el enchufe de una manera y de otra (aquí en España tenemos 220v). En la entrada (tornillo 3 + y tornillo 4 -) puse correctamente el positivo y el negativo del USB, pero incluso sin poner nada, la salida está siempre ON.


La forma correcta sería "Cortar" *uno* de los 2 cables que van a la ficha de alimentación (Enchufe) de tu equipo de música.
Te quedan 2 cables que antes estaban unidos.
Uno lo mandas al tornillo *1* y el otro al tornillo *2*


> Hice las mediciones, todo lo que me dices es correcto, aunque entre 3 y 4 obtengo 1966 ohmios en un determinado sentido (algo más del que me indicas). Entonces, ¿está bien el relé?.


Parecería que si.


> Indicaros que dentro del equipo de audio hay un transformador de alterna, donde van los 2 cables de la red eléctrica, previo paso por un simple interruptor, y en la salida de dicho transformador obtengo 6v. cuando enchufo, previo paso por el relé de estado sólido. Mi pregunta es, si no hay continuidad entre 1 y 2 ¿porqué pasa corriente al transformador? .


! Buena pregunta ¡

Verifica que tu conexión sea como la describí, un esquema de lo que has echo no vendría mal.


----------



## trujillostm (Nov 19, 2010)

Os adjunto fotografías de la instalación.
El USB no está conectado, y aun así obtengo 6v. en la salida del transformador.

Encontré algo similar a lo que hice aquí:
http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2006/06/usb_switch.html
(pero a mi no me funciona)


----------



## nole (Nov 19, 2010)

todavia estas liado con eso? por que no me has llamado?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 19, 2010)

trujillostm dijo:


> Os adjunto fotografías de la instalación.....


Pues eso parece estar bien 

Intenta lo siguiente:

1) Desconecta el cable que va a los tornillos 3 y 4, no importa que NO este conectado al USB
2) Prueba si se enciende el equipo de sonido.

3) Invierte el cable que va al tornillo 1 con el que va al tornillo 2 
4) Prueba si se enciende el equipo de sonido.

5) Conecta en paralelo con el equipo de sonido una lámpara incandescente de 100w o la que tengas, si es mas grande mejor.
6) Prueba si se enciende el equipo de sonido.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 19, 2010)

Los triacs se llevan muy mal con las cargas inductivas y si son inductivas puras como un transformador en vacío se llevan mucho peor aún. Con las cargas muy pequeñas como un transformador en vacío también se llevan mal.
Prueba el relé de estado sólido con una lámpara incandescente de 40W


----------



## Nilfred (Nov 20, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Lo que te sugiere Nilfred es un relee de estado sólido, un opto-aislador + TRIAC.


:enfadado: Odio los TRIACs, para mí es mejor y mas barato poner 2 SCR "back2back" a 1 TRIAC, para que encima se dispare cuando quiere...

Estuve repasando el circuito de aquel post, sobre todo por la última pregunta que quedo sin responder del muchacho que quemaba la resistencia de 180Ω: ¿Como se calcula la potencia de una resistencia serie en AC? Creo que no quiero saber... es [LATEX]P_{Max}\over2[/LATEX] ¿No?



trujillostm dijo:


> ¿El MOC3041 sustituye al relé mecánico? ¿Tu segunda opción era mejor?


Podría sustituir hasta 1A, pero es un opto-TRIAC, mejor usarlo para disparar 2 SCR.
A esta altura del campeonato no tengo idea de cuál era mi segunda opción, pasaron como 4 años...


----------



## trujillostm (Nov 22, 2010)

Al final he desistido del SSR y voy a usar un Relé mecánico, que funciona a la perfección. Creo que llevas razón con el tema de cargas de tipo inductivo. Hay por ahí una web de un fabricante que aconseja colocar en esos casos una resistencia de varios Kohmios en paralelo con la carga. Por el precio del SSR y estos problemas, prefiero usar lo tradicional...


----------

